
Attack on A1 Telekom Austria (Internet Service Provider) - tosh
https://www.heise.de/hintergrund/Massiver-Angriff-auf-A1-Telekom-Austria-4775451.html
======
tosh
translation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fhintergrund%2FMassiver-
Angriff-auf-A1-Telekom-Austria-4775451.html)

